# Polo Wraps



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i know Cherry Hill had a really good visual step by step for wraps in one of her horse care books. that being said - learning from an experienced, knowledgeable wrapper (hahaha sounds funny to me) is the best way to go. learning to feel the amount of pressure and tension needed is the most important part, imo.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks  I will try and learn that so I don't hurt the horse.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

youtube has alot of good videos on this


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Learn from someone that knows how to wrap. When I'm on my laptop, I will pull up a video on it ... There are a few correct videos out there, but there are also quite a few incorrect videos, and wrapping improperly can lead to ligament and tendon damage in the leg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I will look up youtube videos but I am not trying anything until I get my trainer to help me


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The easiest way to learn is through practice practice and more practice, having someone experienced on hand to help you. 
Depending on what type of bandages you are using, please use pads underneath to help prevent bandage bruising from pressure points.

I bandage on about a 45 degree angle, starting in the middle of the leg, working down to just below the fetlock, and back up to just below the knee. The more you practice the better you will get at finding exactly the right tension to apply when you bandage. Too loose and they'll slip down (can be very dangerous if they slip to the hoof!), too tight and they can cause big tendon problems and bandage bruising. 

Really, unless you HAVE to bandage, don't bother. Boots are far easier and more food proof. I only bandage for interstate/international clinicians, and presentation if selling a horse. 
That said, its still a good skill to put away in your 'toolbox'


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is how I learned to do it while working at the track.

First place the wrap just below the knee on the inside of the leg and work your way around the front to the back so you are wrapping to the inside.

work your way down in even pressure being sure to wrap in even intervals.

When reach down towards the fetlock go down around fetlock when come up around front give VERY slight tug, go back around back of leg then go back down around fetlock and again when come around front give VERY light tug. 

Continue to wrap back up the leg with even pressure and in even increments till reach the top and velcro down.

I also like to put in a safety pin facing downwards or tape around lightly to secure the velcro to ensure that it won't come undone during work, which can and sometimes does happen.

I will see if can find video.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the best video that I have been able to find.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for everyones help  I get how to do the front legs but I am confused about the back. Is it true that the cannon bone has to be perfectly straight? Is there a video with instructions for the back legs?

I found this video and I was wondering whether it was a good video?


----------

